# Anti-Vaping Wife



## Gulzaar (13/12/16)

So my wife hates when I vape, claims she can smell it even when she is on the other end of the house, constantly tags me into those stupid "vaping is bad for your" links on facebook etc etc.

Her latest anti-vaping tool is a hand held vaccuum she purchased over the weekend. If I am vaping while she is next to me she vacuums the vape  as soon as it enters her space.

Anyone else here have spouses giving a hard time about vaping?

Reactions: Funny 14 | Can relate 4


----------



## Silver (13/12/16)

Sorry to hear @Gulzaar 

Did you smoke before?
Is she happier at least that you are vaping instead of smoking?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel (13/12/16)

Thats a tough one... 

My wife is fine with it cause she can see and hear the physical improvement in my health. Some of the flavours do apparently irratate her but she still says it's better than the smell of stickies. 
I did however get a mouthful from a friends mother this weekend. Apparently there was something on one of the radio stations last week. Had to hear a hundred reasons why vaping is worse than smoking stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Viper_SA (13/12/16)

If I had a wife, I'd pjt on my pants and tell her how it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 5


----------



## Daniel (13/12/16)

My wife has acute asthma , but she fully supports me vaping , her words 'I don't care about the media out there , I trust you and it is a 100 times better than kissing an ashtray'. Score! 

Tobacco companies target the older people , the older uninformed Huisgenoot reading tannies. Also got an earful last weekend from skoonma about ejuices containing battery acid and all kinds of crap in it. Fact of the matter is , try and calmly explain vaping etc to older people , they don't get it never will most probably but at least try ..... 

As for the OP , try and educate her as much as you can , and for heavens sake don't piss her off by vaping in the house ..... I have the same rule in my house as when I was smoking ..... you don't want anything that may cause issues in the house inside so keep it outside.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gulzaar (13/12/16)

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear @Gulzaar
> 
> Did you smoke before?
> Is she happier at least that you are vaping instead of smoking?



Yip, quote smoking 4 years ago. If i ever smoked while at home I used to shower before coming near her lol. She is happy I quit smoking but she has been working on my gat about my "smoker" (thats what she calls my mod). To make matter worse, my she said my two year old puts things in his mouth and mimics me vaping

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Slick (13/12/16)

My better half liked it in the beginning because its a million times better then smoking,every time I bought new concentrates I would let her smell them so she could guess the flavour,but now all that has stopped,when she realised I have 6 devices she told me you competing with @Rob Fisher,so I decided to sell a few and stick with my 3 favourite devices,but in their heart they know its better than smoking,and yesterday she said if I dont buy any more devices for 6months shel give me a present,I hope its another vape!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/12/16)

Tough situation @Gulzaar 
Maybe its just a certain juice you vape that has a strong smell.
Maybe ask her to smell your you e liquids and let her get a feel and see if she likes any of the aromas a certain juice gives off.
And try vaping that and see how she reacts.

Also as mentioned above get her to read scientific studdies instead of payed for articles and show her what ingredients is used in e liquids and where else it is used in our everday lives.

Hope this helps.
Sweet bud
Vape on...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gulzaar (13/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Tough situation @Gulzaar
> Maybe its just a certain juice you vape that has a strong smell.
> Maybe ask her to smell your you e liquids and let her get a feel and see if she likes any of the aromas a certain juice gives off.
> And try vaping that and see how she reacts.
> ...



Bro, the only flavour she did not have an issue with was Twisp's tobacco 18mg. She is just anit vaping Period!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/12/16)

Gulzaar said:


> Bro, the only flavour she did not have an issue with was Twisp's tobacco 18mg. She is just anit vaping Period!



You just solved your own problem bud 
Guess you gonna have to vape twisp tobacco only for the rest of your life.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

Gulzaar said:


> Yip, quote smoking 4 years ago. If i ever smoked while at home I used to shower before coming near her lol. She is happy I quit smoking but she has been working on my gat about my "smoker" (thats what she calls my mod). To make matter worse, my she said my two year old puts things in his mouth and mimics me vaping



Thats a difficult one

From what you say, she on your case because she doesnt like the smell and that your two year old mimics you. Those are quite valid things to be upset about I think...

Maybe you need to try vape so that it doesnt bother her and so that your child doesnt see. Maybe in the house use a stealthy vape of sorts with a flavour she doesnt mind - and keep the bigger vaping away from her and your child. I suppose easier said than done - but maybe worth a try.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (14/12/16)

Gulzaar said:


> So my wife hates when I vape, claims she can smell it even when she is on the other end of the house, constantly tags me into those stupid "vaping is bad for your" links on facebook etc etc.
> 
> Her latest anti-vaping tool is a hand held vaccuum she purchased over the weekend. If I am vaping while she is next to me she vacuums the vape  as soon as it enters her space.
> 
> Anyone else here have spouses giving a hard time about vaping?


My wife use to comment on my vapeing cause she didn't understand it.Unfortunately she still smokes so she knows better than to open her mouth now. It is my opinion that unusual scorn towards vapeing masks an underlying psychological disorder.My prescription for this malady is a Kangertech starter kit and 30ml bottle of Bam Bams Canolli.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (14/12/16)

gdigitel said:


> Thats a tough one...
> 
> My wife is fine with it cause she can see and hear the physical improvement in my health. Some of the flavours do apparently irratate her but she still says it's better than the smell of stickies.
> I did however get a mouthful from a friends mother this weekend. Apparently there was something on one of the radio stations last week. Had to hear a hundred reasons why vaping is worse than smoking stinkies.


As the old saying goes "You could hang them with a silk rope and they'd still complain"!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (14/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Tough situation @Gulzaar
> Maybe its just a certain juice you vape that has a strong smell.
> Maybe ask her to smell your you e liquids and let her get a feel and see if she likes any of the aromas a certain juice gives off.
> And try vaping that and see how she reacts.
> ...


Even most non vapers I know enjoy the aroma of ejuice,unless I 'm vapeing my Barnyard DIY.


----------



## kev mac (14/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Tough situation @Gulzaar
> Maybe its just a certain juice you vape that has a strong smell.
> Maybe ask her to smell your you e liquids and let her get a feel and see if she likes any of the aromas a certain juice gives off.
> And try vaping that and see how she reacts.
> ...


. I find most people of this mindset don't want to hear the Dr.Farsalino's of the world,they will put their trust in some hillbilly's couch blog or one sponsored by Philliph Morris research.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (14/12/16)

I just did a quick search in google for divorce lawyers in Cape Town...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Ashley A (14/12/16)

My wife hated, hateeeeeed, HATED when I smoked and gave me a hard time and nagged the hell out of me until I eventually changed to vaping.

Now she says I should go back to smoking since I spend so much time and money on vaping.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## PSySpin (14/12/16)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 11


----------



## Scissorhands (14/12/16)

So many uninformed/ignorant/old see vaping as an equivalent/worse than cigs, presumably due to the clouds, i wonder if they would still feel the same way if there wasnt a physicaly visable cloud

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/12/16)

Gulzaar said:


> Yip, quote smoking 4 years ago. If i ever smoked while at home I used to shower before coming near her lol. She is happy I quit smoking but she has been working on my gat about my "smoker" (thats what she calls my mod). To make matter worse, my she said my two year old puts things in his mouth and mimics me vaping


Your kid mimicking your vaping is a bit of a problem mate. I can remember pretending to smoke with my dad and lo and behold here I am. My dad is an incredibly good trickster with normal cigarette smoke so one of my most early ambitions was to be able to blow rings through rings and make tons of little baby rings around it. 

Was the first thing I tried with a cig, smoke rings. I just jumped right in. 

As the kid that copied hia dad, I have to say she has a bit of a point there. 

My wife vapes. But still doesnt like it in the house. So I got a high velocity fan for the back door. Thing can clear a room in seconds. So there is a vaping space. Not good for tricks but good enough.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Gulzaar (14/12/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Your kid mimicking your vaping is a bit of a problem mate. I can remember pretending to smoke with my dad and lo and behold here I am. My dad is an incredibly good trickster with normal cigarette smoke so one of my most early ambitions was to be able to blow rings through rings and make tons of little baby rings around it.
> 
> Was the first thing I tried with a cig, smoke rings. I just jumped right in.
> 
> ...



I am in agreement with the kid mimicing me. We rarely swear in the house but on one occassion the kid overheard my wife saying for "f###sake" and repeated it after her. You had to see the vuilkyk I got when I asked her if a swear mimic is worse than a vape mimic

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShaneW (14/12/16)

VM menthol ice has almost no smell - just saying

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig (14/12/16)

ShaneW said:


> VM menthol ice has almost no smell - just saying


Tropical ice hits the soul

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/12/16)

ShaneW said:


> VM menthol ice has almost no smell - just saying


Yeah but it also keeps seperating into two layers then I have to shake it up again. Bit of a P.I.T.A. the 30ml I got will deffos be my last I dont like the goop layer. Shake and it goes milky. Weird stuff man. And this was a quick shake not many added bubbles.


----------



## Waine (14/12/16)

My wife also moans about the vape. All the time. So I try to vape whenever I am not in her presence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

If a tree falls in the forest, and no one is there to hear it.... Is the man still wrong? 

All jokes aside education is key here and get a dedicated vaping area. So away from the kid etc. I vape outside and my daughter knows not to come near me when vaping..... Same as smoking close to anyone if they don't like it is bad....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## boxerulez (14/12/16)

Daniel said:


> If a tree falls in the forest, and no one is there to hear it.... Is the man still wrong?
> 
> All jokes aside education is key here and get a dedicated vaping area. So away from the kid etc. I vape outside and my daughter knows not to come near me when vaping..... Same as smoking close to anyone if they don't like it is bad....


Our rule at home as follows:

Vape where I cannot hear you sucking that thing!

Sound is partially annoying when watching tv I concede.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Our rule at home as follows:
> 
> Vape where I cannot hear you sucking that thing!
> 
> ...


Haha and that is probably the one most annoying thing about it. Sounding like a bloody whistle, every ten seconds if you chain vaping. I can see how that can be annoying..... Guess you're vaping in the neighbors garden lol


----------



## Daniel (14/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Our rule at home as follows:
> 
> Vape where I cannot hear you sucking that thing!
> 
> ...


Or invest in one of these 







Seinheiser RS120

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Our rule at home as follows:
> 
> Vape where I cannot hear you sucking that thing!
> 
> ...



On that note @boxerulez 
The Nautilus X I recently got for my mom is so quiet i thought it wasnt working when I first tried it
Amazing stuff
And its a great MTL vape by the way - my mom is enjoying it thoroughly so far.

PS - we need a decibel measurement for all the major devices

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PSySpin (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> On that note @boxerulez
> The Nautilus X I recently got for my mom is so quiet i thought it wasnt working when I first tried it
> Amazing stuff
> And its a great MTL vape by the way - my mom is enjoying it thoroughly so far.
> ...


I agree with the decibel meter, i have a smok gold pilar and if the coil is of by a millimetre from the air hole then it sound almost like a train wistle that im trying to blow  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## boxerulez (15/12/16)

PSySpin said:


> I agree with the decibel meter, i have a smok gold pilar and if the coil is of by a millimetre from the air hole then it sound almost like a train wistle that im trying to blow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Yes that is a P.O.S. gave mine away because it drove my dog nuts.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

It's nice to know I'm not alone in my misery!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Our rule at home as follows:
> 
> Vape where I cannot hear you sucking that thing!
> 
> ...



Same here! 
Clouds are fine, but if she can't hear the judges on Masterchef , I get the boot!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's nice to know I'm not alone in my misery!



YOU ARE CERTAINLY NOT Oom @Rob Fisher. My wife is a huge drama queen, I swear she starts coughing before I even press the fire button. When We drive I have to make sure none of the wind blows any clouds back in the car or the world will end (she expects me to be an airbender). 

And every single day I must hear how I shouldn't use two ply toilet paper to clean my mods, even though I buy the damn stuff. if this was anything else her nagging would have forced me to stop but not this time. I enjoy vaping to much and I have made this a "Your problem" not a "my problem" typa thing. She has eased up a lot as I guess she see's she will not win this battle, SO for all the guys, hang in there, They will come around some time or another.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

I am assuming your wife doesn't smoke or vape @Imtiaaz


----------



## RichJB (15/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Vape where I cannot hear you sucking that thing!



I always laugh when I hear that in audio vaping podcasts. One guy is talking and you hear close-up hissing/crackling/popping as the other one takes a vape about three inches away from his mic. It's the audio equivalent of vapers who just have to blow a cloud into the camera lens every time they're being filmed. It reminded me of the one moment in Wayne's podcast with Foobacca:

Wayne: The Vapor Games is like total cringe.
Foobacca: Dude, vaping is cringe.
*momentary pause as everyone digests this*
*awkward laughter*

I think one has to accept that it seems a ridiculous habit to non-smokers/vapers. But that doesn't make it any less fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/12/16)

luckily for me, the other half vapes so i don't have to worry about my vapour being vacuumed as i exhale. 

One thing i do have to deal with is my vape being hijacked by her  isn't that right @**Vape Dutchess** ?


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> luckily for me, the other half vapes so i don't have to worry about my vapour being vacuumed as i exhale.
> 
> One thing i do have to deal with is my vape being hijacked by her  isn't that right @**Vape Dutchess** ?



Where were you guys at the Vape Meet @Yiannaki !!!!!!
Was looking forward to seeing you
Unless I missed you


----------



## Yiannaki (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> Where were you guys at the Vape Meet @Yiannaki !!!!!!
> Was looking forward to seeing you
> Unless I missed you



Unfortunately we accidentally double booked ourselves 

Hopefully catch you on the next one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## **Vape Dutchess** (15/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> luckily for me, the other half vapes so i don't have to worry about my vapour being vacuumed as i exhale.
> 
> One thing i do have to deal with is my vape being hijacked by her  isn't that right @**Vape Dutchess** ?


It's a fact...yours is always better than mine @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Unfortunately we accidentally double ourselves
> 
> Hopefully catch you on the next one!



"Hopefully"
Damn well better be there
I even very carefully wrote out your and her name on the name tags....
And hers was not easy to fit into the tag and still look nice...
I feel quite hurt now.

Not acceptable.



Only kidding - we will catch you at the next one in the new year

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> I am assuming your wife doesn't smoke or vape @Imtiaaz



That is correct @Silver. On so many occasions I wished that she vaped but that's is a movement in the wrong direction and I just deal with it every now and then. I guess my wallet will agree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (15/12/16)

I've been accused of vaping air-freshener by my smoker wife. So I developed a diy vape that isn't overly concentrated and vape that at home. To be fair though I would also be a bit peeved if someone was blowing clouds around me while watching t.v.


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/12/16)

picautomaton said:


> I've been accused of vaping air-freshener by my smoker wife. So I developed a diy vape that isn't overly concentrated and vape that at home. To be fair though I would also be a bit peeved if someone was blowing clouds around me while watching t.v.



I guess hey, but I would rather have a nice smelling cloud in my face than the stench of deaths ass burning my olfactory cells to crap.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Daniel (15/12/16)

Luckily my wife goes to bed early and it helps I dont vape in the house. She has asthma so anything can set off an episode. So rule is vape outside which is fine.... 

It does pose the problem of sounding like a steam train in public. Or if you at a Braai people tend to get peeved easily by constant vaping especially if you sound like Darth Vader every ten seconds lol.


----------



## Tockit (15/12/16)

My wife smokes aswell, tried vaping and coughs her lungs out everytime. she also go on a coughing fit when I vape certain flavours, not all. so when at home I'll smoke.... sorry I mean vape on the stoep or chilling on the bog with the extractor fan going. the vrou does the same. but if I'm on the bog and she starts coughing, I'll stop and go chill on the stoep afterwards. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Daniel (15/12/16)

Tockit said:


> My wife smokes aswell, tried vaping and coughs her lungs out everytime. she also go on a coughing fit when I vape certain flavours, not all. so when at home I'll smoke.... sorry I mean vape on the stoep or chilling on the bog with the extractor fan going. the vrou does the same. but if I'm on the bog and she starts coughing, I'll stop and go chill on the stoep afterwards. Happy wife, happy life.


I think that statement is enough 'happy wife happy life....'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabs (30/12/16)

PSySpin said:


> View attachment 78593


LOL!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (30/12/16)

My wife enjoys taking toots off my device if it has lemon creams or xxx in it. So this is my last ditch effort to get her on the bandwagon instead of throwing rocks and other obstacles infront of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## koos7234 (2/1/17)

Daniel said:


> My wife has acute asthma , but she fully supports me vaping , her words 'I don't care about the media out there , I trust you and it is a 100 times better than kissing an ashtray'. Score!
> 
> Tobacco companies target the older people , the older uninformed Huisgenoot reading tannies. Also got an earful last weekend from skoonma about ejuices containing battery acid and all kinds of crap in it. Fact of the matter is , try and calmly explain vaping etc to older people , they don't get it never will most probably but at least try .....
> 
> As for the OP , try and educate her as much as you can , and for heavens sake don't piss her off by vaping in the house ..... I have the same rule in my house as when I was smoking ..... you don't want anything that may cause issues in the house inside so keep it outside.....


Old people. Jeez. I moved in with my grandparents in August to help the old people out around the house etc, had just started out vaping, they hated the fact that I was on stinkies and kept saying they raised me better. Lol. 

Had a twisp at that stage smoking the rebel flavour. First thing my gran told me, "wow!! That stuff makes the house smell nice." So resorted to vaping at home all the time and so my stinkie consumption dropped to none as well. 

She was worried about the juices and all that at first but said my horrible morning cough I had disappeared and she said my breathing sounded better. To add she was a nurse for like 40 years so she knows her way around health. 

So some ou toppies are still cool with it. 

As for the wife story, my gf has just undergone cancer treatment and so she stopped smoking, she hated it when I smoked stinkies cause it made her crave, I vape away on my tarot pro and she's happy, just not allowed in the bedroom or the lounge when I'm by her, messes up her TV and reading time, and she's also happy that I'm vaping. 

Bud as for your wife, do it outside, best way to keep her happy since she doesnt like it, if shes anti it, kinda like tough luck in my opinion, don't let it get her way and she wont have a problem, also dont make it priority and let it take up to much of your time. THAT MAKES A WOMAN BLEAK!!! I know, practicing tricks and clouds for 2 hours in the garage got me in the dog box and your child that mimics, do it away from the child. Better that way

Good luck OP hope it goes well bud. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (3/1/17)

Easy solution to me, be a courteous vaper for your wife same as you are with strangers hopefully. 

I was a smoker when I met and then married my wife in the 60's. She was fine with my smoking cigs and pipes. The pre second hand smoke days. In the mid 70's when she became pregnant with our son I stopped smoking around her completely... in the house, in her car, when she was in my car, etc. I simply went out side to smoke, even in the dead of winter there in the bitter cold frozen north with up to waist deep snow for many months. I never smoked around her, our son or non smoking friends or family ever again. I became a bachelor again 15 years ago, but still have never smoked in my homes. I went outside in the 120 degree heat of the desert to smoke. That had become my way. I live alone now days so have vaped in the house going on what will be 4 years (and when I visited a gal pal who also vapes at her place). When out and about I am a courteous vaper. In this vape smart city you can vape almost anywhere, even around non smokers/vapers. I usually don't, or ask first (and have never been asked not to vape).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tockit (11/1/17)

This pic reminded me of this Thread. My daughter Emulating me when she was almost 3yrs old. Dont worry the pipe was not lit . She is now 9yrs old and couldn't be bothered with my Vape gear.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waine (23/1/17)

I love my wife dearly. However she still moans when I am vaping and she enters the room or lounge. She is convinced that the "second hand vape" will harm the pets and her. She hates the smell of even the finest juice. She has never given me credit for quitting cigs just over a year ago, hence giving me a few more precious years of life. I have just come to accept that she is a vape hater. But still, we persevere, all in the name of "love and marriage."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

